# Rabies blood test



## jillyp (Jul 8, 2010)

We brought our dog with us to Cyprus 3 years ago and are now returning to the UK, we have kept up with his rabies booster jabs but would we need another blood test done before re-entering the UK?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you have to have a blood test a month after the booster and again 6 months after to prove the rabies vacine has worked.
It's worth checking with your vet and the DEFRA web site has a lot of info.
Also I think sue&harvey on here has travelled with dogs so it might be worth PMing her if she hasn't spotted this thread.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

You are only required to have the blood test done after the 1st rabies shot provided you have kept up to date with the rabies since then.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

basi said:


> You are only required to have the blood test done after the 1st rabies shot provided you have kept up to date with the rabies since then.


Agree. as long as the boosters are kept upto date you are fine. Here the vet must complete a fit to fly certificate. Also worm and de-flee between 48 hours and 24 hours before the flight. I think it is the same for Cyprus


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I think you have to have a blood test a month after the booster and again 6 months after to prove the rabies vacine has worked.
> It's worth checking with your vet and the DEFRA web site has a lot of info.
> Also I think sue&harvey on here has travelled with dogs so it might be worth PMing her if she hasn't spotted this thread.


Spotted  If you need anymore info just holler


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

definitely check with defra. Don't forget flea and tick you'll need a valid passport certificate and if you have the blood test certificate I would carry that with you. Also check your microchip


----------

